# Welcher Reifen auf RM-20 ARAYA ?



## mabi (19. Mai 2009)

muss mein gt continuum wieder mal pflegen

aktuell fahre ich auf der felge noch einen 700D den es ja nicht mehr gibt, dieser löst sich langsam, altersbedingt, in seine einzelteile auf.
passt auf die felge ein aktueller reifen ?


dankbar für jede antwort


----------



## tombrider (19. Mai 2009)

Natürlich, an den Abmessungen hat sich ja nichts geändert. Wenn die 20 die Maulweite bezeichnen, dann kannst Du jeden Reifen bis 2,4 draufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Mai 2009)

Ne, so einfach ist das nicht. Da ich jetzt auch ein Continuum besitze habe ich mich bereits mit der Reifenfrage beschäftigt. Der 700D entspricht den ertro mass von 587. Gibs aber nicht mehr. Schwalbe bietet aber einen Marathon in 584 an. Ich habe mir einen zum probieren bestellt, mal schauen wie es passt.


----------



## tombrider (19. Mai 2009)

Wußte gar nicht, daß es die RM 20 auch ins so einer abstrusen Größe gab. 3mm müßten aber passen.

Es gibt auch den hier:
http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/fahrr...=9&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=Tour/City


----------



## tombrider (19. Mai 2009)

Und wenns zu eng wird, gibt es den hier mit 590 mm, allerdings nur in 37mm Breite:

http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/fahrr...=9&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=Tour/City


----------



## GTdanni (19. Mai 2009)

3mm können bei den Reifen sehr viel sein. 
Ich würde da lieber auf 590er Felgen umrüsten, da gibts ja noch allerlei Reifen. 
Die Felgen gibts ab und an mal bei ebay recht günstig. 

Cu Danni


----------



## mabi (20. Mai 2009)

erst mal danke 
alles sehr exotisch, die reifen bekommt man leider nicht so einfach in den mir bekannten onlineshops. passt da kein marathon drauf ?
fahre mit den guten alten bike eh nur city, profil ist also zweitranging hauptsache es rollt


----------



## tombrider (20. Mai 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> erst mal danke
> alles sehr exotisch, die reifen bekommt man leider nicht so einfach in den mir bekannten onlineshops. passt da kein marathon drauf ?
> fahre mit den guten alten bike eh nur city, profil ist also zweitranging hauptsache es rollt



Muß es online sein? Jeder beliebige Fahrradhändler sollte in der Lage sein, Dir einen gelisteten Schwalbe zu besorgen.
Aber wie gesagt, das mit den 3mm müßte eigentlich mit ein wenig Gewalt gehen. Draht und Gummi sind dehnfähig.


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir gerade 2 Conti irgentwas Trekkingreifen in 42mm Breite bestellt. Nach ausgiebiger erfolgloser Suche mit dem Händler meines Vertraues waren noch 2 Reifen in der engeren Wahl. Einmal der Conti und dann noch der Schwalbe Marathon. Da Conti immer etwas Lockerer sitz habe ich mich für diesen entschieden.
Einen ertro 590 haben wir ausprobiert, nicht empfehlenswert, da der Reifen doch sehr wandert.
Sobald ich die Conti habe mehr.

Ach ja, beide sind ertro 584


----------



## mabi (20. Mai 2009)

coole sache, berichte wenn die schlappen da sind


----------



## mabi (26. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade 2 Conti irgentwas Trekkingreifen in 42mm Breite bestellt. Nach ausgiebiger erfolgloser Suche mit dem Händler meines Vertraues waren noch 2 Reifen in der engeren Wahl. Einmal der Conti und dann noch der Schwalbe Marathon. Da Conti immer etwas Lockerer sitz habe ich mich für diesen entschieden.
> Einen ertro 590 haben wir ausprobiert, nicht empfehlenswert, da der Reifen doch sehr wandert.
> Sobald ich die Conti habe mehr.
> 
> Ach ja, beide sind ertro 584



und vertragen sich die conti's mit deinen gt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Mai 2009)

Gerade abgeholt (naja war 18:30Uhr)



passen perfekt, liessen sich mit Hilfe eines Montierhebels recht leicht montieren, die alten gingen schwerer runter



und so sieht das Continuum jetzt aus



bei den Reifen handelt es sich um Continental TourRide, Gr. 42-584 (26x1 1/2)


----------



## DeadRinger (27. Mai 2009)

vlt offtopic aber hoffe ihr verzeiht (newbieeschutz )...ich fahre araya tm-18 felgen und dachte bisher es wären "08/15"-felgen??? ja oder nein??? was einer was das tm zu bedeuten hat bzw bei mabi das rm???


----------

